# iPhone Backup file



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a specific question I can't seem to find the answer for. In the iPhone backup file, the 3d0d...... one, the giant unadultered file, the texts seem to be basically in order, with the most recent conversations at the bottom. Does anyone know, are the deleted texts in the same order, just mixed in, or are they in a seperate area of the file?

My WW went on a confernece this weekend and I backed-up her phone to my mac. I can see all of the texts, and they are still on her phone (good thing!), but I am wondering if I am missing the deleted ones b/c I am not looking deeper into the file. 

Thanks for any help.

Maybe I need to splurge and buy a text decipher app??


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Not all of the deleted texts will show or be retrievable. If the OS has had time to write over or reallocate the memory where those files would have been stored then you may never get them back. Several have had good success recovering some of the deleted texts and other logs, but I and many others have never been so lucky. I have never been able to retrieve any of them as my lick would have it, my wife is always on her phone and deleted files are purged by the operating system quite quickly on her device.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I have never found any either. Maybe I need to delet some of my own and then look at my backup file to run a control.


----------



## BetrayedAgain7 (Apr 27, 2013)

I also have never found any deleted texts, and that was after downloading a couple of programmes that find and decipher them. I was really disappointed because I knew there were many deleted texts on WHs' phone, but I never found even one of them.


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

BetrayedAgain7 said:


> I also have never found any deleted texts, and that was after downloading a couple of programmes that find and decipher them. I was really disappointed because I knew there were many deleted texts on WHs' phone, but I never found even one of them.


You think you want to....but you don't. I found tons of them. I don't feel any better.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Im 100% certain that I found deleted texts on my husbands phone. He is sneaky...he deleted every bit of contact and I know for sure that he was smart enough to delete anything incriminating before he handed me his cell to get the music off on to put on his new phone.

I didnt find many, but I found ENOUGH to tell me what I needed to know!  I used Decipher Text.


----------



## Betrayedred (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't want to see the deleted texts. The few that I saw were enough for me. I already knew the way things were. Would I like to check up on him right now? Yes. But see the texts themselves? No.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Betrayedred said:


> I don't want to see the deleted texts. The few that I saw were enough for me. I already knew the way things were. Would I like to check up on him right now? Yes. But see the texts themselves? No.


:iagree: I would like to use this as a tool just to make sure that it has not gone any further underground than what it was already. Unfortunately for me the trust is not there.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Var in house and car, GPS her car. If you know where she is you will know where she isn't.

Do you have the find my phone feature turned on?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

chapparal said:


> Var in house and car, GPS her car. If you know where she is you will know where she isn't.
> 
> Do you have the find my phone feature turned on?


The thing is that no one wants to play Junior Detective the rest of their life. Even with VARs, GPS, and phone locators, it proves nothing as just because they are where they say they were going to be, doesn't mean that the AP isn't meeting them there of which a VAR, GPS, or phone locator would not provide proof either way (as by now they have probably figured this out and are being careful when and where they talk and to whom it is they are talking.


----------

